# Micro Rasboras?



## Kristoph91 (25 Aug 2012)

Anyone got any experience with these? 

Saw them in seahorse aquariums and they're bloody tiny.


----------



## wazuck (25 Aug 2012)

I have a green neon version that are really nice. Which ones did you see? Chili rasboras?


----------



## nry (25 Aug 2012)

I had some maculatus, they were like mini danios, active and very nicely coloured too, the size means you'd get a huge shoal even in a small tank


----------



## Kristoph91 (25 Aug 2012)

They were silver/grey in colour and very very tiny. Like less than a cm. 

They may have been young ? 

€2.99 each still quite expensive for such a tiny tiny thing! 

I was thinking maybe they'd be shrimp safe because they're so small ?


----------



## nry (25 Aug 2012)

I'd be more worried of the shrimp eating the fish  (Joke!).


----------



## Kristoph91 (25 Aug 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> I'd be more worried of the shrimp eating the fish  (Joke!).


----------



## nbaker (4 Sep 2012)

Very tempted to have a shoal of chilli's myself 8)


----------



## darren636 (4 Sep 2012)

sound like boraras micros or the newly described b, naevus. micros need soft , slightly acidic water in which to thrive.


----------

